# Irish version of DBS check?



## Loulah ♥ (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi,
Any Irish peeps out there?  My hubby is originally from Ireland so as well as a DBS check in the UK he's been asked to obtain one in Ireland.  Is there such a thing?  I've googled and can't find anything.
I have found a Police Certificate which is usually given to people getting Visa's or moving abroad.  Its been passed up to the higher powers to see if this is good enough, but if not I'm not sure where to look next.....
Any help welcomed, thanks!!


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

DH is irish, he had to get some sort of certificate from the local Garda station where he grew up. Don't know exactly what it involved as his sister arranged it and it was then sent directly to ss. Don't think there's a DBS equivalent there!
Hope that helps
X


----------



## Loulah ♥ (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks Crazyspaniel!  I think that's what I've found online and forwarded to our agency so I will wait and see if this is ok.
PS - Love the name, we have a crazy spaniel so its quite apt for me


----------

